# went tueday



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

i went tuesday and stabbed 5 flounder 1 was 29in big one yet water was muddy

just figured out who to post so no pics


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

29 in will be hard to beat how much did she weight?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

29" is a dandy.


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

it has a nice one but did not wieght it i got a gallon of meat off 5 fish


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Awsome 29 inches is a dinosaur, are you posting from Alaska? If so tell Saraha hi. That would be a 2 man gig!!


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

no he was local flat bigest one yet


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats awsome. I would love to see a monster that size. Great job!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We really need to see a pic of this one!!! 29" will easily put one in the 9-10 lb range this time of year. Please tell me that you took some :takephoto !!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Now that's a stud! I agree please tell us you got pictures!


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

no did not now how to post so did not take pics but will next time


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Then it doesn't count.





The proof is in the pix's. 



Get yourself a "FREE" Photobucket.com account.



If you need help with that....let me know.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

If I stabbed a 29 inch flounder that would be tantamount to me finding a 10 pound humming bird in my bushes. I would at least borrow a camera... sheesh


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

no pic but good treat to eat


----------

